# UnrealIRCD Server neu aufsetzen



## Elite34 (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo ich habe vor kurzen einen Server übernommen wo unrealircd schon fest eingespielt war... ist allerdings schon eine ältere version....

möchte diesen nun komplett neu aufsetzen, so wie sich das gehört etc.
mit eggdrop und moxxquiz etc.

Wäre jemand bereit mich dabei zu unterstützen ?
Würde mich über antworten per PN freuen.
DANKE


----------

